# Of your own FOTDs what was your favorite??



## aziajs (Mar 2, 2009)

Out of all of your FOTDs, which is your favorite and why?

For me, I'd say my |Steel Wheeling| FOTD. Everything just worked - the hair, the makeup, the top.  It was fairly easy to do and it photographed well.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

These two! I like the makeup and my hair in both pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/playing-bbr-129511/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/chill-fotd-128036/


----------



## aziajs (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_These two! I like the makeup and my hair in both pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/playing-bbr-129511/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/chill-fotd-128036/_

 
I love your hair and the pearls in the first look!


----------



## Larkin (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Out of all of your FOTDs, which is your favorite and why?

For me, I'd say my |Steel Wheeling| FOTD. Everything just worked - the hair, the makeup, the top.  It was fairly easy to do and it photographed well.  



_

 

I haven't posted any FOTDs. I justed wanted to say, I loved this look.  I saved it in my inspiration folder as soon as I saw it. Ever since, I always scan for your name in the FOTD section, ha.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/t...o-over-121088/

Because it was my first time applying falsies and it was my anniversary..never worn them since BTW

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/t...s-part-122691/





Because I learned that RED is my new favorite lip shade
AND cuz I like the silly face


----------



## lipshock (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

None.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

^^ I am gonna smack you!!! All of yours are perfect! Get out!! Let me find my favorite of yours


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

I agree with Tish!! You are one of the best posters i have seen!

Starting from your natural beauty, the amazing colour combinations that you come up with, techniques...the list goes on! Girl, you are fierce and i have learnt A LOT from you.

You rock!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_None. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Where is the OH so Humid Fotd.....I will post it because I saved it to copy!! Don't make me!! I will !!


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Where is the OH so Humid Fotd.....I will post it because I saved it to copy!! Don't make me!! I will !!_

 
Girl even her recent ones are amazing! But yeah the oh so humid was hypnotizing!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

she had deleted them all and I am ANGRY!!!! Lipshock I am steaming up over here!! PUT THEM BACK!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_she had deleted them all and I am ANGRY!!!! Lipshock I am steaming up over here!! PUT THEM BACK!!_


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

They took flickr away at work, so I can't post any pics during the day.. sniff, sniff.  But I love to do yellow/orange eyes with black liner.. makes me feel all cat like!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

Ok My fotd's of ...Lets just pretend it's of MEEEEE!! 













and ths one...Oh Lawwwd I'm Sexy!!





So mad I can't find the OH So Humid of MEEEE!!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

I liked these

Neutral





Red Lips


----------



## Hilly (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

I liked this one a lot!


----------



## lara (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

I don't really have a favourite. Most of the time I look at my pictures a day or so after posting them and wonder what I was thinking.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

I enjoy all your FOTDs!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/w...k-eotd-123465/

and

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/bananas-117521/

I love the eyes in both.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

^^^On yeah girl that BN Yellow was so HOT!!! That was my favorite!!!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_So mad I can't find the OH So Humid of MEEEE!!!_

 
Sorry Nicky....had to do it to ya!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Larkin* 

 
_I haven't posted any FOTDs. I justed wanted to say, I loved this look.  I saved it in my inspiration folder as soon as I saw it. Ever since, I always scan for your name in the FOTD section, ha._

 
Awww..thank you.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/t...o-over-121088/

Because it was my first time applying falsies and it was my anniversary..never worn them since BTW_

 
I had never seen this one.  I love it.  You look like Vivica (back when she was still really pretty and hadn't knifed up her face).  You have a beautiful smile.  Why don't you smile more in your pics?  It brightens up your face.  Love the lashes too.  Definitely try them again.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 2, 2009)

Nora- I LOVE the red lips on you!! That is ur best FOTD!!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Hilly


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Sorry Nicky....had to do it to ya!




_

 
I knew aziajs would have my back!!! Thats what I'm talking about!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

My favorite Azia fotd.....it's only fair ....^^^^^

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...H1127/azia.jpg

Ok I linked it!!!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My favorite Azia fotd.....it's only fair ....^^^^^_

 
Girl...stop.  So unnecessary.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

I love that picture!! I tried to copy it and Lipshocks for weeks with no success

I know I can't but maybe we an see who can recreate these looks....


----------



## aziajs (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I love that picture!! I tried to copy it and Lipshocks for weeks with no success

I know I can't but maybe we an see who can recreate these looks...._

 
Really?  Thank you.  I save people's pics all the time.  I think my makeup folder is 1/2 celebrities and 1/2 Specktra members.  However, I honestly never thought anyone would save mine, let alone try to duplicate it.  It's really flattering.  I love that I could inspire people the way other have inspired me.  

I wonder if we should start a challenge where we replicate our favorite FOTD from other Specktra members???


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ Mine too..I feel like such a Stalker!!  But I have to see the picture to make sure I am placing the colors right ll   lLOL I so just pm'd you that a few minutes ago


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 2, 2009)

i like my most recent one, coral lips/ teal eyes.
it was kind of out of my comfort zone, but it was still soft which is what i prefer on myself.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 2, 2009)

One of my favorite eye looks ever.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 2, 2009)

why are mine always so neutral..?
this is my favourite.. oh studio tech.. how i adore you..


----------



## lipshock (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok My fotd's of ...Lets just pretend it's of MEEEEE!! 













and ths one...Oh Lawwwd I'm Sexy!!





So mad I can't find the OH So Humid of MEEEE!!!_

 


UGH, TISH, I'M GOING TO GET YOU.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My favorite Azia fotd.....it's only fair ....^^^^^

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...H1127/azia.jpg

Ok I linked it!!!_

 


OooO-Weee!!

That's one of mine, too, Tish!  But I can't really pick a favourite from Azia's FoTDs because I love them all and have them all saved.  =]

*stalker-post*


----------



## lipshock (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I liked these

Neutral





Red Lips



_

 

Nora, that red lip one was so pretty!

But seriously, I loved your teal smokey look. . . and not just because I inspired it.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 2, 2009)

Aziaaaaaaaaa.....


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 2, 2009)

The fact is that I didnt use any base,nor a highlight,used a single e/s(that too non-mac) and just used one brush to create this look-the short handled SE 213 brush that came in my smokey eye palette....makes this my #1 fav look


----------



## lipshock (Mar 3, 2009)

^^^

I think that's a gorgeous look, Ashpardesi.
I love your brows!


----------



## lipshock (Mar 3, 2009)

Alright, to play along with the rules of the thread, I'd have to choose one of my numerous FoTDs that I never post:







This was from this past summer.  Considering that I did this look suffering with a crucial hangover and under 10 minutes, I'm pretty satisfied.  Ignore the wonky eyebrows -- apparently I was still drunk while doing them and they're all over the damned place.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 3, 2009)

^You are so friggin gorgeous, I cannot get over it. stop being so pretty!! :O

hum, I have not done that many fotds yet, relatively speaking. But I like how this one came out, kind of crazy. plus I don't usually wear anything on my waterline because I have REALLY sensitive eyes, but this time I went for it and love how it came out.


----------



## nunu (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Nora, that red lip one was so pretty!

But seriously, I loved your teal smokey look. . . and not just because I inspired it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wanted to post that one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But then i thought that it was inspired by you and it would be like cheating because i stole your look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Azia's looks are always gorgeous so it's hard for me to pick one and Tish my faveourite one of you is the Red lips look.

Hilly, i always tell you that i love russian red on you and i had to go to the store and try it on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lipshock, i can't pick a favourite fotd from you...You always look gorgeous even when you are hungover!


----------



## lara (Mar 3, 2009)

I guess I like this one - the brows are bit all over the place but as a whole it works well.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Alright, to play along with the rules of the thread, I'd have to choose one of my numerous FoTDs that I never post:






This was from this past summer.  Considering that I did this look suffering with a crucial hangover and under 10 minutes, I'm pretty satisfied.  Ignore the wonky eyebrows -- apparently I was still drunk while doing them and they're all over the damned place._

 
I love it!  You are making me want to start a thread on "FOTDs that never saw the light of day".  We all have them.  LOL.  I want to see more of yours.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Alright, to play along with the rules of the thread, I'd have to choose one of my numerous FoTDs that I never post:






This was from this past summer. Considering that I did this look suffering with a crucial hangover and under 10 minutes, I'm pretty satisfied. Ignore the wonky eyebrows -- apparently I was still drunk while doing them and they're all over the damned place._

 

WOW!!!! another picture of me that is beautiful!!! I love your hair in this photo!!! Your brows are always on point..I mean My Brows!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_




I guess I like this one - the brows are bit all over the place but as a whole it works well._

 
Lara your skin is always like porcelain so flawless...you look amazing!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Of your own FOTDs what is your favorite??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I had never seen this one. I love it. You look like Vivica (back when she was still really pretty and hadn't knifed up her face). You have a beautiful smile. Why don't you smile more in your pics? It brightens up your face. Love the lashes too. Definitely try them again._

 
Not sure why I don't smile much in photos ...maybe, because in the line of business I was in for 20 years smiling was almost a sign of weakness...I have to remind myself in photos I am no longer at that job and to soften up! Yeah I get the V Fox everyday of my life...Still don't see it...But I just accept that others do.
Thank U


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 3, 2009)

Hmmm, I think I have 2:






and






although this one is a runner up:






Then again, none of my fotds are nearly as popular as some by others. I think I am my own biggest fan sometimes


----------



## lara (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Lara your skin is always like porcelain so flawless...you look amazing!!!_

 
Well thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice face, shame about the rest of me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *eyeballs the treadmill warily*


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Alright, to play along with the rules of the thread, I'd have to choose one of my numerous FoTDs that I never post:






This was from this past summer. Considering that I did this look suffering with a crucial hangover and under 10 minutes, I'm pretty satisfied. Ignore the wonky eyebrows -- apparently I was still drunk while doing them and they're all over the damned place._

 
i'm gonna need to know what you used on your lips.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i'm gonna need to know what you used on your lips._

 

Now, you know I <3 you, but you need to be whipped for this question right here.  











Girl, I was HUNGOVER and just pulling random crap from the makeup chest because the BF was rushing me. . . and you know my memory is shit, so how in the hell am I going to remember what I used from like July.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You deserve a timeout in the corner for this.  Now, get!


No, just kidding. . . I know I wrote it down somewhere because I posted this picture on another forum and someone sent me a PM about it, so let me check my old PMs and I'll edit it into this post.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 3, 2009)

FOUND IT:

 Quote:

  I am wearing a combination of MAC Fresh Brew lipstick with MAC Love Nectar lustreglass over top of it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Now, you know I <3 you, but you need to be whipped for this question right here. 











Girl, I was HUNGOVER and just pulling random crap from the makeup chest because the BF was rushing me. . . and you know my memory is shit, so how in the hell am I going to remember what I used from like July. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You deserve a timeout in the corner for this. Now, get!


No, just kidding. . . I know I wrote it down somewhere because I posted this picture on another forum and someone sent me a PM about it, so let me check my old PMs and I'll edit it into this post._

 
LMAO!
yeah, yeah... blame it on the a-a-a-a-a-alcohol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jp jp






well, i'll be waiting because that's seriously like *the perfect nude lip*!


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 3, 2009)

hmm.. a combination of the following:
(sorry i'm not posting pictures, cba to go through my photobucket haha)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/c...nt-3-a-131105/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/b...le-3-a-130223/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/b...h-noez-122713/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/m...-heavy-118454/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/b...en-3-a-114411/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/o...-fotds-114118/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/t...ke-3-a-112291/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/i...f-fotd-109673/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/s...eeetty-109986/


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_FOUND IT:_

 
Not Fresh Poooo.......Pulling mine out the archives!!!!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Alright, to play along with the rules of the thread, I'd have to choose one of my numerous FoTDs that I never post:






This was from this past summer. Considering that I did this look suffering with a crucial hangover and under 10 minutes, I'm pretty satisfied. Ignore the wonky eyebrows -- apparently I was still drunk while doing them and they're all over the damned place._

 
Drunk or not drunk you can always do my makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really pretty!


----------



## lipshock (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Not Fresh Poooo.......Pulling mine out the archives!!!!_

 

Exsqueeze me?  Fresh Poo?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How rude!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheeBettyBoop* 

 
_Drunk or not drunk you can always do my makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really pretty!_

 
If you want to walk around looking a hot mess, then sure, come to MD and let me paint your pretty face!


----------



## l1onqueen (Mar 4, 2009)

@ Lipshock and Tish yall are hilarious.  Do I really need Fresh Poo, Lipshock is WORKIN THE HELL OUT OF IT! and dont tempt to me to come to MD, I'm close by and I would gladly turn my face over to you!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Mar 4, 2009)

From you guys this are my fav. (considering that I spend hours picking only one!)
Lara:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




chocolategoddes:





tish1127:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and of course cant let this sexy picture go byhttp://www.specktra.net/forum/image....3&type=profile

susanne: soooooo pretty! You look like a barbie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lipshock: Come on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had the hardest time with you and bunnybunnybunny among others
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes put those pictures back!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








nunu:





Hilly: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




krasevayadancer: for some reason i stare at your picture for awhile...the makeup?...the boobies?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ashpardesi: Nice combination, love 'em
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




officerjenny: your skin looks flawless
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







claireavril:such a nice and cute picture
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vocaltest: They're all so pretty but had to pick one right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







since this are the members that have post so far, this are some of my favorites from them. As for me...well, i dont have one. I only posted once and the quality of the pictures were horrible and havent post since them.  I really enjoy every fotd from everyone. Keep them coming people


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 4, 2009)

wow that last one by vocaltest is extreme hotness. so summer fresh looking and beachy.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't post too many FOTD's (mostly they're on my blogs) but I think my fave out of the ones I have posted is this:







Mostly I think because this was my husband's favourite look on me.


----------



## carandru (Mar 4, 2009)

I think I have a tie for mine:

First one:




This was a combination of about 5 different inspo ideas, and for the most part I really liked how it turned out.  It actually looks a little artistic and all that jazz, lol.

Second one:




This was my second time doing a cut crease and bottom lashes, so I was and still am SUPER PROUD of myself lol.


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 4, 2009)

everytime i try to recreate these, i fail horribly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't even get my eyebrows to look that good anymore.. so i've pretty much given up on colors.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 8, 2009)

The second one was done with cg e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was impressed haha.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 9, 2009)

definitely my new and latest one! there has been some major improvement since the last time i posted (which was 5 months ago!) LOL i was MIA but still practiced!






FOTD link: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/m...c-heavy-132993


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 8, 2009)

dayum u are all beautiful


----------



## lipshock (Apr 8, 2009)

Gawd, Jenee, you are breathtaking.

(pssst, have you watched BOF yet?)


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 8, 2009)

These two are my Favourites:

Never too much Pink

My Winter Rainbow


----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2009)

this one was from a couple years ago, but i really like orange eyeshadow.


----------



## fintia (Apr 10, 2009)

These are my 3 favorites becasue all of a sudden I've seen the change in applying my make up...I am even inspired to be a Freelance MUA.. so I have started to make a portfolio so I am been trying to do better pictures as well
















I think these are my best so far


----------



## AlexhaGadol (Jan 11, 2012)

not bad


----------

